
Project Voldemort: A Distributed Database - hardik988
http://project-voldemort.com/
======
whakojacko
"Database" isn't entirely correct, its a distributed K/V store. Maybe its just
me, but the word database implies a lot of additional functionality that
Voldemort doesn't have.

~~~
face
Perhaps you are thinking of a "Relational Database"?

~~~
sophacles
Maybe he was thinking of querying by values? My (admittedly cursory)
examination of this suggests I must know the key and only the key to get a
value. To me a database is searchable.

------
quanticle
Every time I see an article on Project Voldemort, I'm surprised that J.K.
Rowling hasn't filed a copyright claim on the name.

~~~
nodata
Why though? This has nothing to do with Harry Potter. (Also I don't think
copyright would be appropriate here, maybe trade marks? She doesn't have one.)

~~~
dspeyer
Maybe because it protects data with replication and sharding?

But hopefully doesn't provide copies of your data to your enemies by accident.

------
disponsible
What is a great name.

 _adj._ voldemorted - distributed

~~~
jcr
Well, it's distributed until you kill all the nodes.

------
ericmsimons
Make sure the reserved words for queries are from Harry Potter as well.

ex: "WINGARDIUM LEVIOSA `users` WHERE userID = 9.75"

